# تيهتموني في بديع جمالـكم



## Amirali1383koohi

اهلا بكم
انا سمعت عبارةً في اغنية عربية (بالفصحى) اسم المغنية هو مي عبد العزيز و اسم الاغنية هو تكلمتموا عقلي
: هذه هي العبارة

تيهتموني في بديع جمالـِـكم

بس عندي مشكلة  في النطق
المغنية تقول
في بديعِ جمالُكم
بس انا فاكر إن لازم نقول : في بديعِ جمالِكم
صح ؟؟
يمكن تشرح لي الموضوع ده ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

نعم، يجب أن تكون بالكسرة (جمالِكم) لأنها مضاف إليه. لا أدري أين سمعتها بالضمة لأنني سمعتها بالكسرة كما يجب أن تكون. ولكن هذا قد يحدث لأن ليس كل المغنين قد تدربوا بشكل صحيح فقد يخطأ البعض في النطق


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

😁 آه فهمت 
👍 😉بشكرك ع المساعدة


----------

